# uncompatible logger (weather davis V. Pro 2 plus)



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (2 Nov 2012 às 16:20)

Boa tarde amigos,
desde 2001 que tenho um Vantage Pro. Em 2004 comprei o Weatherlink 6510USB. Em 2009 comprei o WeatherinkIP 5555. Todos funcionaram bem com a estação que era a primeira versão da Vantage Pro.
Há duas semanas comprei uma Vantage pro 2 plus, e quando tento inserir o loggers na consola surge-me a seguinte mensagem: uncompatible logger.
Já contactei a Davisnet e o vendedor, mas até hoje não obtive resposta.
Alguém consegue dar uma dica para resolver este imbróglio? 
Cumprimentos


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (5 Nov 2012 às 16:23)

Vou ter de ser eu a responder ao meu post com mais uma pergunta: alguém tentou trocar o data logger ( usb ou IP) entre duas consolas? Se sim, funcionou bem?
Obrigado


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2012 às 16:59)

Boa tarde,

Pela descrição do problema, parece-me que o datalogger da Vantage Pro não será compatível com a nova Vantage Pro2. Mas estive à procura de informação na página da Davis e não estou a conseguir encontrar nenhuma referência à compatibilidade do datalogger com as duas estações.

Aconselho a contactar a Davis através do suporte técnico: support@davisnet.com

Até hoje, sempre enviei para lá emails relativos a questões que fui tendo com a estação, e sempre me responderam de volta. Pode demorar alguns dias, mas a resposta acaba por vir...


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (6 Nov 2012 às 09:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Pela descrição do problema, parece-me que o datalogger da Vantage Pro não será compatível com a nova Vantage Pro2. Mas estive à procura de informação na página da Davis e não estou a conseguir encontrar nenhuma referência à compatibilidade do datalogger com as duas estações.
> 
> ...



Bom dia caro ecobcg,
já os contatei na quarta feira passada e até hoje, nada... 
Obrigado pela pesquisa e pela ajuda!


----------



## geoair.pt (17 Nov 2012 às 23:41)

Houve algum desenvolvimento?
Poderá este ser um caso semelhante ao descrito aqui: http://www.wxforum.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=df84d78b39b5b0f07502b2b71a4879fc&topic=17198.25


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (18 Nov 2012 às 13:42)

Olá!
Parece-me que o problema não é só meu!
Entretanto já mandei vir um novo WeatherLink USB! Amanhã (19NOV) já saberei o resultado. 
Muito obrigado pela dica!


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (20 Nov 2012 às 18:02)

Caríssimos,´
recebi hoje o novo WeatherLink USB, e é compatível com a consola da WDVP2+, que trás um firmware 3.0.
Quer isto dizer que os logger (pelo menos os que foram adquiridos antes de 2010) não são compatíveis com as novas consolas.
Quando pensarem em trocar a vossas Vantage Pro 2 ou anteriores, não se esqueçam de encomendar também uns loggers novos... para não perderem tempo!
Cumprimentos e saudações meteorológicas


----------

